# Ben Hur bicycle



## brassbusterpc (Nov 19, 2009)

Any info on this bike would be great. Thanks


----------



## Peddler (May 11, 2013)

The only thing I have been able to find out is The Ben Hur bicycle was made in Indianapolis Indiana on Garden Street--Started in 1816 and discontinued in mid 50's--I have two of them that I am restoring--One is 24" girls bike that came from barn in the Danville Ind area--The old gentleman I purchased from was 80's and told me that it was his late wife's bicycle when she was a young girl--Really in good shape except faded--I am have decals made for tank and chain guard--I think the company was Liberty Manufacture--All I can help with


----------



## Peddler (May 11, 2013)

Peddler said:


> The only thing I have been able to find out is The Ben Hur bicycle was made in Indianapolis Indiana on Garden Street--Started in 1816 and discontinued in mid 50's--I have two of them that I am restoring--One is 24" girls bike that came from barn in the Danville Ind area--The old gentleman I purchased from was 80's and told me that it was his late wife's bicycle when she was a young girl--Really in good shape except faded--I am have decals made for tank and chain guard--I think the company was Liberty Manufacture--All I can help with




Whoops!  The company was Central Cycle Manufacturing 1896 to ??? 50s early 60s


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2013)

This post should have been moved to the balloon tire section. V/r Shawn


----------



## rideahiggins (May 11, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> This post should have been moved to the balloon tire section. V/r Shawn




Or at least answered back in 2009.


----------



## truknamedsue (Jan 2, 2015)

i have a ben hur too. any info on these bikes? were they made by cleveland welding?


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 2, 2015)

They are a RollFast (Snyder, Harris) bicycle.  The one in the picture is a late 40's to 50's bicycle


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 2, 2015)

I've seen the Ben Hur badge on some CWC bikes.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 2, 2015)

hello i have  two   ben her  bicycles  for sale a 





boys and a girlsill take  150.00 shipped   for the ladies   and  225.00 for the mens  shipped  not sur3e what year they are   earlie  60 i think  chucksoldbikes 0n the  cabe  or  cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 2, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> I've seen the Ben Hur badge on some CWC bikes.




I'm sure they did, It seems like a lot of these companies were in bed together.   In this case, the 5 rib chain guard, the chain ring and the typical round headbadge point it towards Rollfast.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 2, 2015)

add Monark to the list.


----------

